# xnoise non legge mpeg-4

## saverik

Ho installato xnoise ma non mi legge i file mpeg-4..ho provato ad installare un po di codec ma nulla.. non riesco.. esiste un file contenente tutti i codec ?

----------

## pierino_89

 *saverik wrote:*   

> ho provato ad installare un po di codec ma nulla..

 

Cosa intendi con "un po' di codec"? Cosa hai installato di preciso?

----------

## saverik

Questo e' il messaggio di errore:

Plugin gstreamer mancante :Decoder Xvid Mpeg-4 .

Installazione automatica dei plugin non supportata

Ho provato ad installare questi:

media-plugins/gst-plugins-x, media-plugins/gst-plugins-gl, media-plugins/gst-plugins-dv?

----------

## pierino_89

Non installare plugin a caso, rimuovili e installa gst-plugins-meta (che in base alle USE impostate si porta dietro quel che serve)

----------

## saverik

Nulla... Xnoise non va....mi da lo stesso errore:

Plugin gstreamer mancante :Decoder Xvid Mpeg-4 . 

Installazione automatica dei plugin non supportata 

Plugin gstreamer mancante :Decoder Xvid Mpeg-4 . 

Installazione automatica dei plugin non supportata 

Plugin gstreamer mancante :Decoder h264. 

Installazione automatica dei plugin non supportata

----------

## pierino_89

Che USE hai abilitato per gst-plugins-meta?

----------

## saverik

Questo e' il mio make.conf:

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="X acpi acl crypt  alsa bluetooth branding bzip2 bindist cups external-fuse gzip ios lm_sensors multilib mmx mpeg4 nvidia ntfsprogs opengl pdf ssl udev usb sse sse2 ss3 webkit wifi  -kde -qt4"

#CCACHE_SIZE="4G"

#CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache/"#

#PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/"

MAKEOPT="-j3"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="it"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse keyboard"

ACCEPT_LICENCE="*"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

Ah dimenticavo...ho installato vlc e non parte nemmeno..nessun front-end grafico.

Lo stesso dicasi per file pdf,dove sia qpdf xhe xpdf vengono installati ma non si aprono!!!  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Mi sa che c'e' una causa comune.

----------

## saverik

 *saverik wrote:*   

> Questo e' il mio make.conf:
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> ...

 

----------

## pierino_89

 *saverik wrote:*   

> Questo e' il mio make.conf:
> 
> # These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the
> 
> # profile used for building.
> ...

 

Hai davvero poche USE, e hai escluso kde e le qt4, però se vuoi avere un'interfaccia grafica dovresti perlomeno includere le gtk (ed eventualmente gnome)

 *Quote:*   

> MAKEOPT="-j3"

 

L'opzione è MAKEOPTS (con la S).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ACCEPT_LICENCE="*"
> 
> 

 

L'opzione è ACCEPT_LICENSE (poi non so, magari ha un alias).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"
> 
> SYNC="rsync://rsync1.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
> ...

 

Se specifichi più volte la stessa variabile, solo l'ultima avrà effetto.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah dimenticavo...ho installato vlc e non parte nemmeno..nessun front-end grafico.
> 
> 

 

Per forza, il front-end di vlc è in Qt4 e tu hai -qt4 nelle USE:

```

$ equery u vlc

[...]

+ + qt4                    : (Restricted to >=media-video/vlc-0.9)

                              Builds a x11-libs/qt based frontend. It is now the most up-to-date graphical

                              interface available.

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo stesso dicasi per file pdf,dove sia qpdf xhe xpdf vengono installati ma non si aprono!!!  
> 
> Mi sa che c'e' una causa comune.

 

Beh, se qpdf ti mostrasse un'interfaccia sarebbe grave:

```
Description:         A command-line program that does structural, content-preserving transformations on PDF files
```

Per quanto riguarda xpdf, [url="http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-user/msg_c32876f97a6dd93a96772022dce1b04e.xml"]non è più disponibile in portage[/url], da dove l'hai preso?

Tornando all'argomento principale, xnoise si lamenta che vuole i codec per xvid e per h.264, di conseguenza per risolvere il problema basta aggiungere le USE "x264" (per h.264) e "xvid" a gst-plugins-meta (o anche a tutto il sistema, che male non fa) e riemergerlo con -N.

----------

## saverik

grazie per la tua pazienza..e sopratutto per le correzioni!!!

per i file PDF come posso fare?

Ho xfce come DE..pensavo che qt4 e GNOME non le dovessi usare nelle Use.

----------

## pierino_89

Beh "gtk" come use sicuramente devi averla... Anche XFCE usa le gtk. Per quanto riguarda "qt4" e "gnome" è una buona idea non averle fra le use globali, però ti conviene abilitarle sui singoli pacchetti. Tipo su vlc devi per forza abilitare "qt4" se vuoi l'interfaccia grafica.

Per leggere i pdf c'è "evince" che sarebbe parte di GNOME, ma non si tira dietro molte dipendenze.

Se hai altri problemi apri una nuova discussione, che qui stiamo già mescolando troppe cose   :Wink: 

----------

